
Intermediate certificate used for issuance of Comodo certs has expired - crypt1d
https://www.tbs-certificates.co.uk/FAQ/en/USER-Trust-RSA-Certification-Authority.html
======
crypt1d
This is a 20-year old intermediate cert that just expired. I suspect lots of
big registars like Gandi use it. We've only noticed after some of our curl
system checks started failing.

The expired cert:

\-----BEGIN CERTIFICATE-----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 \-----END CERTIFICATE-----

------
obahareth
Anyone have any idea for a fix for this? Is the only solution to either
upgrade the OS or recompile OpenSSL and anything that depends on it (e.g.
interpreted languages)? Or is there a simpler fix I'm not seeing?

~~~
adamsurak
There is a simpler way by adding a different CA into the chain. You can add
the version of USERTrust RSA CA that is signed by AAA Certificate Services
([https://ssl-
tools.net/subjects/cd30d24c343a82ab1f0570158ad7a...](https://ssl-
tools.net/subjects/cd30d24c343a82ab1f0570158ad7a107762992e9)) and it will
work.

~~~
jerrod
Did anyone use this approach effectively yet? Our AAA Cert seems to also be
expired.

~~~
jerrod
Ok we were able to use this approach effectively.

------
amalter
The following fails with expired certificate on all our OSX machines:

    
    
      curl -s -o /dev/null -vvv https://kernel.org

